# 311, purple smartcard doesn't work/get read



## random3742 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 311 receiver that has an internal smartcard (yellow I assume). I received the purple smartcard and pretty much pushed it all the way in and through the smart card slot. It never picked up that there is a new card.

It seems that there isn't a card stop or a card reader where the card slot is. I tried to explain that to the Dish network smartcard line, but they were completely clueless. 

I did get a replacement purple card, and it has the same problem, but I didn't push it all the way in this time.

I own the receiver so can I open it up and replace the internal card, or is this receiver now useless? Any other suggestions?


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

random3742 said:


> I have a 311 receiver that has an internal smartcard (yellow I assume). I received the purple smartcard and pretty much pushed it all the way in and through the smart card slot. It never picked up that there is a new card.
> 
> It seems that there isn't a card stop or a card reader where the card slot is. I tried to explain that to the Dish network smartcard line, but they were completely clueless.
> 
> ...


I would refrain from dismantling the receiver and instead call Dish Network Tech Support at 1-800-333-3474 because some of the new G3 smartcards unfortunately won't fit into some of the older receivers and they must replace them. That would seem to be the best option.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

If you have old firmware, the card slot is not activated. What is your software from System Info?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There should be a stop that prevents the card from being over-inserted and ensures that the contacts on the card are lined up properly. About 1cm of the card sticks out of the card slot on the 311, so you could try lining it up manually, but I'd just call Dish and see if they'll replace the 311 for you.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

IIP said:


> There should be a stop that prevents the card from being over-inserted and ensures that the contacts on the card are lined up properly. About 1cm of the card sticks out of the card slot on the 311, so you could try lining it up manually, but I'd just call Dish and see if they'll replace the 311 for you.


IIP is correct, there is a stop that only allows the new G3 smartcards to be inserted. Some will stick out approximately 1cm, some will go in all the way.

Best recommendation is to call DISH Network and speak with Tech Support to get the issue resolved.


----------

